# Weapon Choice



## kachi (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been told by my instructor to choose any weapon to start training with at black belt classes. 
This may sound a bit weird but it's because I do Freestyle Karate that I'm allowed to incorperate any kind of weapon into my training. 
Does anyone have some suggestions for a truly unique weapon that would have lots of info to help me train? Cheers.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2005)

kachi said:
			
		

> I have been told by my instructor to choose any weapon to start training with at black belt classes.
> This may sound a bit weird but it's because I do Freestyle Karate that I'm allowed to incorperate any kind of weapon into my training.
> Does anyone have some suggestions for a truly unique weapon that would have lots of info to help me train? Cheers.




What do you mean by Unique?

Does the weapon have to be of Japanese origin?


----------



## kachi (Dec 27, 2005)

By unique I mean not the typical Karate weapons eg, bo, sai, tonfa, kama, nunchaku. Maybe something from another style. And no it doesn't need to be of japanese origin.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 28, 2005)

How about a Kerambit?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 28, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> How about a Kerambit?



I agree that a blade would be nice, but not everyone will understand the movements of the little blade. If you get a bigger blade, such as a Barong, or machete, the judges can see the application better.


----------



## kachi (Dec 28, 2005)

Great suggestions keep 'em comin. I was actually thinking of using a khukri.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 28, 2005)

kachi said:
			
		

> Great suggestions keep 'em comin. I was actually thinking of using a khukri.



Not a bad weapon, the Kukri. 

I like it, but it is a hacking weapon, not a slicing or cutting weapon. This might fit real well with Karate, but others may see blade and think it is not cutting right, and others who see you slicing through the air will think you are not using it well. 

You need to target you audience as well. 

The metal catches eyes.


----------



## kachi (Dec 28, 2005)

:erg: This is one of the hardest desicions, cause once I start training with it it's an entire year 'till i'm allowed to change weapons


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Unique? Well, not many people do the _eku_ (Okinawan oar) anymore. But, what are your goals? Can you say more about that?


----------



## Sensei Paul Hart (Dec 28, 2005)

How about a Chinese weapon. The Monk's Spade or the Tiger Fork Trident are weapons that have a lot of "show" quality and information is available about both. The Monk's Spade can be used much like a Eku and the forms done with Eku can be used with the Spade. However, the Spade incorporates a blade and is more visual, IMHO. Both weapons are great to learn and take a bit of practice to acustom yourself to the weight. They also build strength in the arms and back, which is also very good for the Martial Artist.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 28, 2005)

Some time ago I decided that if I ever entered another forms competition I was breaking out the "rubber chicken" (preferablly with a squeaker).  As it turned out I never did enter another competition so I never got the opportunity...

Take a idea from pro-wrestling and go with a folding chair   I'm sure a lot of "new" things could be done there, some of it flashy and acrobatic 

Be creative, everyone looks for the "new" thing and generally dig up the old things.  So I'd say don't limit yourself to traditional weapons, there are a lot of fun things to put on a show with out there


----------



## Adept (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd go for something like a claymore, myself. Not the anti-personnel mine, but the two handed sword as used by the scots.

Or one of those massive two handed swords used to break up pike formations.

Or a halberd.

What about a bow of some kind?


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 28, 2005)

To be different, I would think to go with either the Techu (Spikes with a ring in the middle), Hari (needles), Rokushaku Kama, Manij Sai, or Ono (ax).


----------



## BushidoUK (Dec 28, 2005)

How about the yawarra or Okinawan knuckleduster?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 28, 2005)

Rope Dart or Whip Chain, I say.  Arni's suggestion of the ekku is great, as well.  I saw these used in the last comp I attended.  Very cool.


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai (Dec 28, 2005)

kachi said:
			
		

> By unique I mean not the typical Karate weapons eg, bo, sai, tonfa, kama, nunchaku. Maybe something from another style. And no it doesn't need to be of japanese origin.



My favorite "unique" weapon is the fans or whip chain. The whip chain is VERY hard to learn though and may result in serious injury; just to warn you. If you are a guy though (sorry if you're a girl), you pry wouldn't want to learn the fans as they are kinda girly, I guess. I think the tiger hooks look cool but have never tried them.

Becky


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 28, 2005)

beauty_in_the_sai said:
			
		

> My favorite "unique" weapon is the fans or whip chain. The whip chain is VERY hard to learn though and may result in serious injury; just to warn you. If you are a guy though (sorry if you're a girl), you pry wouldn't want to learn the fans as they are kinda girly, I guess. I think the tiger hooks look cool but have never tried them.
> 
> Becky


 
Sure the whip chain/rope dart are dangerous.  That's what makes the sooooo cool.  A good practice piece, though, is a length of rope with a sandbag attached to the end about the same weight as the dart.  Can still thump you; but, not do too much damage.

We had a bb at tkd that did a fan form that looked pretty good, actually.  His fan was black silk, dragon design, with steel staves.  Hardly 'girly'.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 28, 2005)

Of course you need to consider what kind of training is available for the weapon you choose.  Simply choosing something because it is unique and interesting isn't going to get you very far if instruction is not available.

If you make up a kata yourself, those who are knowledgeable about the weapon will see right thru your charade.  You may well be using techniques that are entirely inappropriate to the weapon, and chances are good that your technique will be poorly done, no matter how flashy and impressive they may seem to the uneducated.  Also, you will have no understanding of the true capabilities and limitations of the weapon.

What people who haven't studied weapons before often don't realize is that there are many subtlies in weapons techniques.  You can't just pick it up and start swinging and banging it around. You need quality instruction to do it right.  

I don't mean to be a killjoy, but I think you should consider this strongly, when you begin weapons training.


----------



## searcher (Dec 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Unique? Well, not many people do the _eku_ (Okinawan oar) anymore. But, what are your goals? Can you say more about that?


 
Great choice and a very good question.   I am one of two instructors here in the area where I live that actively teach the eku.    It is a weapon that is going the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 28, 2005)

a pitchfork, a spade, 3 section staff, a simple rope

these are not that offten seen and can be fun to learn


----------



## kachi (Dec 28, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Some time ago I decided that if I ever entered another forms competition I was breaking out the "rubber chicken" (preferablly with a squeaker).  As it turned out I never did enter another competition so I never got the opportunity...


:rofl: Aww there there Andrew

And wow TheBattousai those are some good ideas there.

Thanks guys there's some really great suggestions here.

Your right though Flying Crane I probably would need some proper instruction before I start or at least get taught the basics, but it's hard considering my location and i'm guessing books and video's won't be enough will it?


----------



## Sapper6 (Dec 28, 2005)

kachi said:
			
		

> I have been told by my instructor to choose any weapon to start training with at black belt classes.
> This may sound a bit weird but it's because I do Freestyle Karate that I'm allowed to incorperate any kind of weapon into my training.
> Does anyone have some suggestions for a truly unique weapon that would have lots of info to help me train? Cheers.


 
what is Freestyle karate?

i'm having trouble grasping the concept of "pick any weapon and train".  is there someone nearby to help you better understand the weapon you choose?  or is it "grab a weapon and learn it on your own"?

anyone can pick up say, a khurki, sling it around and act to know how to use it, but do you really know the weapon.  is your instructor going to guide you in your learning of such new weapon?  that goes for any weapon.  

and there's no such thing as a "unique" weapon.  a weapon is a tool.  it's how you use it that makes it "unique".


----------



## kachi (Dec 28, 2005)

OK we learn alot of traditional Karate based from Goju-Ryu but we don't limit ourselves just to that style. In some cases we might incorperate techniques  from other styles to better our own style. It's sort of crossed between Mixed Martial Arts and Traditional Karate. Freestyle allows us to use the best technique for the situation and we utilize that into traditional Kata and Yuksuko.
As for weapons we can choose what we want, Kancho encourages us to use improvised weapons like pen, rope or his favourite - fire extinguisher. My sensei is trained in many different weapon styles so he would have some idea of how to use, say a Khukri. But he wouldn't know exaactly how to use it so we have a choice of travelling to find an instructor that teaches that weapon and seeing him/her every so often, getting books or instructional DVDs or Videos.
It may not be like most martial arts, but from the different martial arts I have tried it's empty hand techniques are the most effective I have seen, street wise.
It's certainly not a learn it your self style, sensei encourages us to choose a weapon he has been taught so he can properly teach us but i'm looking for something different to challenge me.


----------



## bignick (Dec 28, 2005)

kachi said:
			
		

> It's certainly not a learn it your self style, sensei encourages us to choose a weapon he has been taught so he can properly teach us but i'm looking for something different to challenge me.



Any endeavor, properly pursued, is challenging.

I encourage you to choose a weapon that you are able to find instruction for, either from your sensei or another local instructor.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 28, 2005)

kachi said:
			
		

> :rofl: Your right though Flying Crane I probably would need some proper instruction before I start or at least get taught the basics, but it's hard considering my location and i'm guessing books and video's won't be enough will it?


 
yeah, really better to find someone who can teach you properly.  A lot of subtlety just doesn't transfer thru books and video.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Dec 30, 2005)

How about a ASP baton?


----------



## Cirdan (Feb 3, 2006)

If you want something crazy, try a farmer`s scythe.

Other ideas: a smith`s hammer or a bottle.


----------



## chinto (Jun 12, 2007)

BushidoUK said:


> How about the yawarra or Okinawan knuckleduster?


 

the okinawan brass knuckles are known as tekko


----------



## chinto (Jun 12, 2007)

searcher said:


> Great choice and a very good question. I am one of two instructors here in the area where I live that actively teach the eku. It is a weapon that is going the way of the dinosaurs.


 

my sensei teaches the eku, and all our dan ranks know it. most of our brown belts are tought an eku kata at that rank.


----------



## chinto (Jun 12, 2007)

Sapper6 said:


> what is Freestyle karate?
> 
> i'm having trouble grasping the concept of "pick any weapon and train". is there someone nearby to help you better understand the weapon you choose? or is it "grab a weapon and learn it on your own"?
> 
> ...


 

I have to agree there. as far as I know there is no set system really for use of the kukuri as a weapon. the one gurka i ever met , and that was when i was a teen said there was no set system, but " if you loose a hand to his loosing his head its good" kinda thing. but if your instructor is not trained in the use of the weapon I would wonder just how you are going to learn it?


----------



## chinto (Jun 12, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> If you want something crazy, try a farmer`s scythe.
> 
> Other ideas: a smith`s hammer or a bottle.


 

The old fashioned european scythe was and is a very nasty weapon. the queston is who would teach you it? and in which configuration. in europe normaly when it was used as a weapon it was afixed to a strait pole insted of the snath (the curved handle that it is on when used for reaping).


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 12, 2007)

Toaster in a pillowcase!


----------



## Blindside (Jun 12, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> Toaster in a pillowcase!


 
You have some sort of odd fixation on that particular combo don't you?


----------



## chinto (Jun 13, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> Toaster in a pillowcase!


 

ya but who made the toaster back in say 1830? Frigidare? Hitachi? besides I can just see it.  cop:"hay whats in the pillow case there ??"  you: "um just my toaster officer"   cop: "your toaster huh?? .... sure it is, now why don't you tell me where you burgled to steel it and the pillowcase??!"

LoL  provably what would happen too.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 13, 2007)

VCR then.


----------



## chinto (Jun 14, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> VCR then.


 

LOL... with a camara so you can record with it till it hits them in the head???


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 14, 2007)

I've seen some people run pretty fast with a microwave too.


----------



## chinto (Jun 18, 2007)

Em MacIntosh said:


> I've seen some people run pretty fast with a microwave too.


 

LOL!! yep, me too!  but gota love the toaster.. but actualy a bowling ball might be a lot more effective and well in a bowling bag what cop will question it?? :-D


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 18, 2007)

That did not occur to me.  Like a giant steely.  Legit too.


----------



## MartialArtHeart (Jun 26, 2007)

I've always been a fan of the flexible weapons... if you really want unique, I'd say the monkey rope... they completely rock.
Right now, I'm trying to master the 3 sectioned staff without any instruction, and although it is challenging, it is one of the most fun weapons you could ever hope for!


----------



## Leopard claw (Jun 26, 2007)

The three section staff is fun, after the bumps and bruises. Best to get some kind of instruction if you are going to use this weapon, even if it's a DVD!


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 28, 2007)

Chizikunbo is always a good choice...small fast efficent...

and no one really does it...

at least not around these parts


----------



## chinto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sensei Payne said:


> Chizikunbo is always a good choice...small fast efficent...
> 
> and no one really does it...
> 
> at least not around these parts


not fumilure with that weapon, what is it please??


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 1, 2007)

My favorite weapons are Nunchaku and Kama.  However I do enjoy Sai also and getting to enjoy the tonfa little more.  Still not my favorite.  I have some Tekko on order also so I will see how that goes.


----------



## chinto (Jul 1, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> My favorite weapons are Nunchaku and Kama. However I do enjoy Sai also and getting to enjoy the tonfa little more. Still not my favorite. I have some Tekko on order also so I will see how that goes.


 

I know the tekko a bit. and it is not a comonly tought weapon. provably the one that is most legaly gray to have regardless of where you live. do you have an instructor who knows the weapon? I dont think most kobujitsu/kobudo sensei know that weapon. 
Oh Please if you do learn it be very carefull who you teach how to use them.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 1, 2007)

True most don't but some empty hand kata can be adapted to be used with the Tekko and yes I am associated with a couple of instructors who can help me.  But I agree they are not the most common weapon.


----------



## chinto (Jul 3, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> True most don't but some empty hand kata can be adapted to be used with the Tekko and yes I am associated with a couple of instructors who can help me. But I agree they are not the most common weapon.


 

yes that is true to a point. but there are at least 2 kata spacific to the weapon. either way its the one that really gets cops upset if they see them in a bag.....even between the dojo and home.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 3, 2007)

I am aware of the couple of traditional tekko kata.  Not many thats for sure and rare at best.  Nice thing about working with them is I don't have to carry them they will always be in the dojo like all my other stuff.  No need in upseting the police.


----------



## chinto (Jul 9, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> I am aware of the couple of traditional tekko kata. Not many thats for sure and rare at best. Nice thing about working with them is I don't have to carry them they will always be in the dojo like all my other stuff. No need in upseting the police.


 



ya, most cops get really unfriendly about finding any kind of brass knucles or fist loads on any one for any reason.  I know where I live, and in most places the cops do kinda keep track of who trains in martial arts and especialy of any one who makes it to the higher kyu ranks and into the dan ranks. so if you are one of those and stoped between home and the dojo they would provably know you were some one who trained. but still they could make it tough on you if they wanted to really try.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 10, 2007)

chinto said:


> ya, most cops get really unfriendly about finding any kind of brass knucles or fist loads on any one for any reason.  I know where I live, and in most places the cops do kinda keep track of who trains in martial arts and especialy of any one who makes it to the higher kyu ranks and into the dan ranks. so if you are one of those and stoped between home and the dojo they would provably know you were some one who trained. but still they could make it tough on you if they wanted to really try.


I don't know where you live, but I gotta say that, outside of cops like me who are interested in the martial arts on our own -- very few of us pay any real attention to who is training in martial arts in our jurisdiction.  Hell, there are just too many TKD places alone to even try...

Unless, of course, you're calling attention to yourself...  Yeah, most of us remember the guy strolling to class in his uniform, or the guys working with swords in the park.  Especially if we get calls about their activity.

Now -- if you're carrying things like the tekko (which are essentially brass knuckles; I had to look 'em up and I figure others wouldn't recognize 'em), and you encounter the cops, there's a simple way to handle it.  BE HONEST.  If I stop you, and you're carrying various sorts of martial arts gear, including things that would typically be considered a concealed weapon (like brass knuckles or shuriken), but they're in a gear bag (not particularly accessible to you quickly), with other stuff...  I'm probably going to figure out what's up, and get you back on your way.  But, if you're evasive, and you have them tucked in a handy pocket or otherwise immediately available -- well, then we're gonna have problems.  In other words, be smart and responsible, and everyone will get along fine.  Be stupid... and you'll have problems.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree with JKS I am not a police officer but have been around them alot and actually been through police defensive tactics training and am working on teaching police tactics in conjunction with a police officer we just recently met who asked us to work with them.  Honesty is always the best policy I have only had one expereience where it was not good enough and the guy was just a jerk but thats not the norm at all in my experience.

Now where my dojo is the police department patrols around my dojo alot because of it being near a Sam's club and the police in the community for the most part have gotten to know who we are even if not by name yet they know where we belong and its a nice feeling to have them watch out for our students as they leave classes after dark.


----------



## chinto (Jul 11, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I don't know where you live, but I gotta say that, outside of cops like me who are interested in the martial arts on our own -- very few of us pay any real attention to who is training in martial arts in our jurisdiction. Hell, there are just too many TKD places alone to even try...
> 
> Unless, of course, you're calling attention to yourself... Yeah, most of us remember the guy strolling to class in his uniform, or the guys working with swords in the park. Especially if we get calls about their activity.
> 
> Now -- if you're carrying things like the tekko (which are essentially brass knuckles; I had to look 'em up and I figure others wouldn't recognize 'em), and you encounter the cops, there's a simple way to handle it. BE HONEST. If I stop you, and you're carrying various sorts of martial arts gear, including things that would typically be considered a concealed weapon (like brass knuckles or shuriken), but they're in a gear bag (not particularly accessible to you quickly), with other stuff... I'm probably going to figure out what's up, and get you back on your way. But, if you're evasive, and you have them tucked in a handy pocket or otherwise immediately available -- well, then we're gonna have problems. In other words, be smart and responsible, and everyone will get along fine. Be stupid... and you'll have problems.


 

ehh in a town of all of about 40,000 or so, and I think they would provably not pay much attention to say below 4th kyu or so.  but I do not go around atracting attention, but for instance my sensei got a traffic stop by a local officer, he didnt know the cop, but the cop knew he was an instructor...  actualy the officer was really nice and said warning dont do that kind of minor thing again please....   

but yes, if stoped they better be in a bag that is zipped shut with a gi and things or you will have a bad time of it im sure.  brass knuckles are a thing that tend to make cops unfriendly.  and yes be honest, after all if you are not going home or to the dojo why would you have it with you... and weapons in the park... yikes.. sounds like an invite to bad problems.. hell no one around me knows i train at all if i can help it.
dont need the problems of some one deciding to see how good I am or something... just not worth that kind of greiff


----------



## Boomer (Jul 11, 2007)

OK....my advice....pick something simple.  You must first learn to use the weapon as an extension of the hand, and solid weapons are the best to start with....sticks, staffs, etc....nothing flexible...ie: nunchaku, manriki gusari, etc.

That being said...a weapon that I always enjoyed watching when done well was the fan (in Japanese, _tessen).  _The Japanese fan is very stiff, made of iron most times.  The Chinese version is flexible and quite a bit more showy.

So far my favorite suggestion was "toaster in a pillowcase".  Haven't seen that one yet, but I'd been on the receiving end of "soap in a sock" before and it wasn't fun.


----------



## chinto (Aug 7, 2007)

ya amazing how much pain a bar of soap in a sock can couse. It is one of those last ditch improvised weapons kinda thing. that and a long scarf .. preferably silk with a few coins tied in the end and a pair of larger knots in the middle..( thuggie scarf/ garotte) things that you can have and no one will even look at them twice ... and you can put the knots in fast when and if you need it.. or a belt.. but for what he wants.. I agree.. keep it simple and get a good instructor for the weapon.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 15, 2007)

Shotgun.

Or at the very least, bayonet.  

The British Gurkhas all do Taekwondo, and I have seen a khukri form of sorts.


----------



## chinto (Aug 16, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Shotgun.
> 
> Or at the very least, bayonet.
> 
> The British Gurkhas all do Taekwondo, and I have seen a khukri form of sorts.


 

Really? I have never seen any thing on how to use the kukuri from the gurkhas... met a couple a few years ago and asked about use of the knife and was told it was really mainly figure 8 kind of movements and the attitude of sacrifice a hand for a head kind of thing. extreem agression and mainly slashing as the shape and weight make the designe extreemly efficent at that.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 16, 2007)

chinto said:


> Really? I have never seen any thing on how to use the kukuri from the gurkhas... met a couple a few years ago and asked about use of the knife and was told it was really mainly figure 8 kind of movements and the attitude of sacrifice a hand for a head kind of thing. extreem agression and mainly slashing as the shape and weight make the designe extreemly efficent at that.


There are numerous khukri drills taught within the American Bando Association; some people question their heritage -- but they're taught.  There are blocks and strikes within the systems taught -- though many blocks are "counter-cuts" where the khukri attacks the attack.

I'd be curious about support for the statement that the Ghurka troops are practicing Tae Kwon Do.  It's very possible, and I don't particularly expect that they're formally teaching native martial arts as part of their military training.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 16, 2007)

I served with the Brigade of Gurkhas and can assure you they do do TKD.  

They're taught a certain amount in training, and most in my old unit (I cant say all as I do not know) carry it on.  I can vouch for this also, as I trained with them.

Regarding the khukri forms, they could quite easily have been made up, I cant even remember where I saw them now.


----------



## chinto (Aug 17, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> There are numerous khukri drills taught within the American Bando Association; some people question their heritage -- but they're taught. There are blocks and strikes within the systems taught -- though many blocks are "counter-cuts" where the khukri attacks the attack.
> 
> I'd be curious about support for the statement that the Ghurka troops are practicing Tae Kwon Do. It's very possible, and I don't particularly expect that they're formally teaching native martial arts as part of their military training.


 

interesting, would love to see one or two of the drills as I own a kukuri and its a great tool, and of course a proven weapon as any who have historicaly faced the gurkha can  tell you.


----------



## chinto (Aug 17, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> I served with the Brigade of Gurkhas and can assure you they do do TKD.
> 
> They're taught a certain amount in training, and most in my old unit (I cant say all as I do not know) carry it on. I can vouch for this also, as I trained with them.
> 
> Regarding the khukri forms, they could quite easily have been made up, I cant even remember where I saw them now.


 

cool so you are in the Royal Army I take it?  are you in one of the Highland regements? I know that the Scotts and the Gurkha have always gotten along well historicaly, partly I think becouse they both love cold sharp steel, and close combat.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 18, 2007)

This has come up here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=839104#post839104

And no, I wasnt scots.


----------



## chinto (Aug 19, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> This has come up here:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=839104#post839104
> 
> And no, I wasnt scots.


 

OK, was just curious as I know the highlanders and Gurkha get along well. but then there are a lot of units in the R.A. that are very very well trained and equiped.  but Yes I have to agree it is alot about how you train and who is your instructor.  I know that the ROK forces have at least in the past trained in TKD for hand to hand combat. I know that they  were in Veitnam considered by the NVA and VC as very dangerous in unarmed combat.  I prefer the Okinawan systems and particularly the one I study. I have had some training in a diferent Okinawan system in the past and prefer the one I study now.  I like the well rounded systems of Okinawa and the lowline kicks and things. 

Any way thanks for the information.. what unit were you with? I would tend to think it was provably light Infatry as I dont think the Gurkha do a lot with armor.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes the Gurkhas do TKD as part of their training, every Sunday afternoon in the Mckay Gym, Infantry Training Centre, Catterick Garrison.(any doubters I will give you the telphone number of the gym and you can ask the Army PTIs!) The recruits have to do TKD, when they leave training it's up to them whether they carry on. I've also trained TKD with them (a rare honour) and I know one of their TKD instructors well. They do have a Kukri kata, probably made up by them, I've seen it when they did a demo at one of our shows. the also dance with them. We're hoping they will do another demo on our next show. I will ask about the Kukri kata.

I wouldn't say specifically the Gurkhas love cold steel any more than the Scots do! My father was in a Scottish Regiment and I went to school in Aberdeen, Scotland so can answer for that! the Scots do like a good fight though. I work with the Gurkhas so can answer for that bit too, they are actually very polite, nice people, the men however are very flirty and good fun! When asked about their training and custom they are very likely to take advantage of peoples incredulity and naivete and tell them all sorts! The kukri is a very lethal weapon but it is also an everyday tool for the people of Nepal and I think westerners have made a huge myth out of it's use that the Gurkhas don't share. it's simply a tool or weapon for them. There's all that nonsense about how everytime a Gurkha unsheaths it, it has to have blood on it either an enemy's or he has to nick himself. If that were true the Gurkhas would probably bleed to death the amount of times they unsheath it to use it.

The only time to avoid a Gurkha is when he's behind the wheel of a car!


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 19, 2007)

I'd agree with pretty much everything Tez said there.

Gurkhas arent just infantrymen, they have engineers, signals, logistics (I think) and other elements too.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 19, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> I'd agree with pretty much everything Tez said there.
> 
> Gurkhas arent just infantrymen, they have engineers, signals, logistics (I think) and other elements too.


 

FieldDiscipline is totally right!

Heres a site to have a browse through http://www.army.mod.uk/index.htm


----------



## chinto (Aug 20, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Yes the Gurkhas do TKD as part of their training, every Sunday afternoon in the Mckay Gym, Infantry Training Centre, Catterick Garrison.(any doubters I will give you the telphone number of the gym and you can ask the Army PTIs!) The recruits have to do TKD, when they leave training it's up to them whether they carry on. I've also trained TKD with them (a rare honour) and I know one of their TKD instructors well. They do have a Kukri kata, probably made up by them, I've seen it when they did a demo at one of our shows. the also dance with them. We're hoping they will do another demo on our next show. I will ask about the Kukri kata.
> 
> I wouldn't say specifically the Gurkhas love cold steel any more than the Scots do! My father was in a Scottish Regiment and I went to school in Aberdeen, Scotland so can answer for that! the Scots do like a good fight though. I work with the Gurkhas so can answer for that bit too, they are actually very polite, nice people, the men however are very flirty and good fun! When asked about their training and custom they are very likely to take advantage of peoples incredulity and naivete and tell them all sorts! The kukri is a very lethal weapon but it is also an everyday tool for the people of Nepal and I think westerners have made a huge myth out of it's use that the Gurkhas don't share. it's simply a tool or weapon for them. There's all that nonsense about how everytime a Gurkha unsheaths it, it has to have blood on it either an enemy's or he has to nick himself. If that were true the Gurkhas would probably bleed to death the amount of times they unsheath it to use it.
> 
> The only time to avoid a Gurkha is when he's behind the wheel of a car!


 

yep, that squares with what the gurkha told me. said it was an every day multi tool in napal and so they grew up useing it for meany things and so much of the basic handling of the kukuri was second nature, like a carpenter would not have to think about basic technique of hitting a nail on the head with his hammer.  

also he said they use it to clip the grass around the barricks and such other chores when needed.  so yep would I would say that a transfusion would be nessesary if they had to bleed on the blade every time it was drawn. still its a very efficent tool and weapon.. I carry one i bought tht has a broad arrow proof mark on it  when I go hikeing here in the US. exelent tool for meany camp chores and a good back up weapon...


----------



## chinto (Aug 20, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> I'd agree with pretty much everything Tez said there.
> 
> Gurkhas arent just infantrymen, they have engineers, signals, logistics (I think) and other elements too.


yes, I would expect engineers and other elements, but I had never heard of a gurkha armored unit though......  but they are as I understand it very well trained and equiped light infantry and any of the other elements that would support light infantry would be expected, at least by me.... for what its worth.

still I would love to see the kata they have made up for the kukuri!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 20, 2007)

chinto said:


> yep, that squares with what the gurkha told me. said it was an every day multi tool in napal and so they grew up useing it for meany things and so much of the basic handling of the kukuri was second nature, like a carpenter would not have to think about basic technique of hitting a nail on the head with his hammer.


 
Nice of you to agree with me LOL!

If you know about the Scots, do you know what a Skean Dhu is?


----------



## chinto (Aug 20, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Nice of you to agree with me LOL!
> 
> If you know about the Scots, do you know what a Skean Dhu is?


 

yes the "black knife"  the knife that is in the stocking of the pipers and in the highlanders sock in history, mainly a utility knife and eating tool historicaly as well as a last ditch weapon.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 20, 2007)

chinto said:


> yes the "black knife" the knife that is in the stocking of the pipers and in the highlanders sock in history, mainly a utility knife and eating tool historicaly as well as a last ditch weapon.


 

Thats the one! There was talk of trying to ban it being carried along with the Sikhs knife they carry. Can't imagine either group being amenable to that!


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 20, 2007)

I know of a chap who tried to take one through port security as he wanted to wear his kilt at a wedding on a ship...

Didnt work.


----------



## chinto (Aug 20, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Thats the one! There was talk of trying to ban it being carried along with the Sikhs knife they carry. Can't imagine either group being amenable to that!


 


good god, what idiot had that stupid Idea??

"oops! hay they are soldiers and in our military, We CAN NOT let them have anything that might be dangerious or a weapon!!!" 

sheesh! what stupidity!


----------



## chinto (Aug 20, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> I know of a chap who tried to take one through port security as he wanted to wear his kilt at a wedding on a ship...
> 
> Didnt work.


 

my god wonder what they would have said to the old "battle issue" claymore and scabard for the pipers and officers? ( you know the one that is not a wall hanger stupidity but a real basket hilted broad sword.. or some are back swords....)  would have provably needed medics to help with the shock that a "weapon" was there...   

the mind boggles! the Idiots have taken over the running of so much of the goverments bissness ... it is sad!


----------



## Chrisoro (Apr 29, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Yes the Gurkhas do TKD as part of their training, every Sunday afternoon in the Mckay Gym, Infantry Training Centre, Catterick Garrison.(any doubters I will give you the telphone number of the gym and you can ask the Army PTIs!) The recruits have to do TKD, when they leave training it's up to them whether they carry on.



This might explain why this Gurkha uses spinning headkicks in this simulated engagement from the Deadliest Warrior tv-series(Starts at about 1:31). Was a bit puzzled by that.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 29, 2015)

Chrisoro said:


> This might explain why this Gurkha uses spinning headkicks in this simulated engagement from the Deadliest Warrior tv-series(Starts at about 1:31). Was a bit puzzled by that.




TKD is a compulsory part of their basic training, I think because as they can't go home at weekends like the UK recruits the instructors find them things to do, not that it doesn't any harm, martial arts is good for everyone.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Apr 29, 2015)

Boomer said:


> OK....my advice....pick something simple. You must first learn to use the weapon as an extension of the hand, and solid weapons are the best to start with....sticks, staffs, etc....nothing flexible...ie: nunchaku, manriki gusari, etc.



I share this sentiment. It's much easier to understand the cause and effect relation your body has to the weapon when the weapon is solid.
With nunchuks, your going to hit yourself. It usually won't be that bad, especially if they're padded. You won't hit yourself in the groin as much as you might think. You hit your elbows and knees a lot. Plus, I've heard excessive nunchuk training can give you serious elbow problems without instruction. Three sectional staff? Whoah... please take your time with that one. A big part of starting with flexible weapons is just getting over the fear of using one. I might recommend padding. 
I also wouldn't recommend dual wielding anything for a starting weapon. Not only can it be difficult to learn, but it can also require certain types of strength you haven't developed yet. My escrima sticks weren't too hot until I developed more forearm and deltoid strength, which was particularly weak at the time.
If you have strong shoulders and traps, I would recommend a polearm of some kind.

Now, this is me being a hypocrite. I would also recommend a weapon that has teaching that's relatively accessible to you. It can be difficult to find good information on the usage of a weapon if it isn't taught to you. It can require a lot of research and experimentation with even the best of sources. Take this from a person that's tried it. It can be REALLY hard to understand why certain styles do certain things on your own. Unless your absolutely hellbent on learning a particular weapon, I don't recommend it.

Can it be literally anything? Like shovels? Rakes? Baseball bats? The Monk Spade was the original combat shovel. 

Unique....well, it's really more about the application of the weapon itself than it is the weapon. The amount of preferred methods around the world of using the staff is insane. I'm kind of biased to the staff myself. 
But if you're really want to use an uncommon weapon, I would posit the cane, hook swords, nagamaki, or any kind of unique polearm. There are a lot. Thing is, good luck learning those.

I would _recommend_ a more regular weapon if you aren't used to weapons. If you really want it to be unique, try to find an less common style of using the weapon. Or mix a few if that's allowed. The staff (any length) or sword could be good picks for that route. 
If you're competing or being judged somehow, don't listen to me so much. I don't know about those things.
Mostly, I would recommend choosing a weapon you enjoy using or has a lot for you to work on. If you get bored of the weapon, that's obviously a problem. Me for example. I think nunchuks are neat, but I got bored of practicing with them after a while. 

The wikipedia list of a bunch of weapons! 

List of premodern combat weapons - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

List of medieval weapons - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 30, 2015)

As somebody mentioned above, think about your goals.  Do you just want something that can be used in a weapons competition kata?  Or would you prefer something that might be useful for self defense?  In that case, you might want to change to something that could be found in many places, or wouldn't seem out of place to carry for other purposes.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Bo staff... simple, can attack from a distance and its something I have practiced with(mostly kata)


----------



## Orange Lightning (May 3, 2015)

donald1 said:


> Bo staff... simple, can attack from a distance and its something I have practiced with(mostly kata)



Thing about staff is that it applies to so many things. Most common tools are polearm length, knives, or top heavy things like axes. . Garage tools like rakes and shovels, or maybe nastier devices like the pruning saw. You can't use it quite like the picture make it look like you can. As in, you can't chop with it. only gnash with draw cuts. 

As far as self defense is concerned, if you don't pick a knife (probably among the smartest, if not the most common, choices), I might recommend picking something top heavy. Immediate nearby objects are unlikely to be weighted well for fighting, so it helps to be used to needing to compensate for a weight distribution that isn't always easy to control. Hammers and axes, for example. Using particularly heavy weapons can also give you a better affinity for form. With lighter weapons, it's easy for the muscles to compensate for bad technique with extra strength without you noticing. Heavier weapons can give you a better appreciation for the dynamics involved with moving a weapon in more efficient ways, as well as strengthen your body. It will be a natural progression, because bad form will make you tired and/or ineffective. 
So, if you pick up something like a baseball bat, or a hammer, axe, shovel, or whatever, you'll be ready for that extra unnecessary weight. If it's weighted well, that's just icing on the cake. Especially if you've trained with lighter weighted weapons too.


----------



## donald1 (May 4, 2015)

Ive been rold what type it is a few times (ive always seemed to forget) the one I use is 6 ft bo staff (I prefer a heavier wood)


----------

